# police clearance Certificate for US visa



## kamijia83 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everyone.

Had a few questions..really appreciate the help!!

1) is it necessary to take visa appointment letter for Police Clearance certificate ?

2) if passport address is Bombay but present address bangalore ...can I go anf get Police Cleatance from bombay even thgh iys not my current address..will it work in embassy?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Police certificates for USA immigrant visa - consular processing, K Visa, V Visa


----------



## srv_2000_gj (Jan 14, 2014)

*Similar situation !!*



kamijia83 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Had a few questions..really appreciate the help!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Were you able to get any good answers ! I am confused about the same. Me and my spouse have passports from different cities and we live in Delhi currently where we do not have any proof of address accepted by PSK. So was wondering if we could get PCC from our respective home towns. 

I have been reading in the Australian expat forum.. many people have done so. .. however I am not sure about US visa. 

Thanks


----------

